# HELP - Minolta Light Seals



## DuckyM35x7 (Nov 25, 2022)

I need to replace the light seals in my Minolta-35 (x2, 1950 & 1953), SR-7 (x2, 1963 & 1964)  and XG-7 (1979-ish).  Problem is, I don’t know what thickness of foam to buy for each of them, and I don’t want to buy pre-cut kits since I have five to repair.  Can anyone answer this for me?  Point me in the right direction?  I appreciate any help, and good hunting!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 25, 2022)

I use a sheet of 0.059" thickness (1.5 millimeters). 

Wonderful guide here....... Guide to Replacing Light Seals


----------



## DuckyM35x7 (Nov 25, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> I use a sheet of 0.059" thickness (1.5 millimeters).
> 
> Wonderful guide here....... Guide to Replacing Light Seals


Thank you!  And I agree about the guide.  I’ve read it many times.  Which sounds a bit sad, now that I think about it.


----------



## cgw (Nov 25, 2022)

I've only ever used thin adhesive-backed foam sheets from a craft store. Usually only the seal at the hinge end of the film door causes light leaks. Have never bothered beyond that with anything deeper in the camera. IMHO seal kits are a bit of a con.


----------

